# Ive returned to say...



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello old friends, I've received a few PMs recently asking for my thoughts and return. However Im just here to send a mixum congrats to what was an amazing season from the Blazers! I thought they would be lucky to win 20 games. I think it was my most enjoyable season as a Blazer fan. They deserved a standing ovation from us all. Lots of heart and character we never really saw in the previous eras. Only guy who came close was Roy, although his reputation with other players wasn't great. Lillard on the other hand everyone loves. Amazing player. But man awesome season that you just never wanted to end. 

Couple thoughts, I see some guys wanting to trade CJ. Why would we do that? Him and Lillard are an amazing guard combo. Not to mention he wants to be in Portland. Ive seen Cousins mentioned where we trade CJ. Why? Cousins is a cancer. Talented but a cancer. You can't give up a guy like CJ for that. 

We obviously need a PF. Horford is nice but I doubt it happens. If the Blazers want to advance next year they will need to bring in a legit 3rd scorer. Aminu, Crabbe, Harkless are role players and not consistent enough. They need the 3rd guy. No question. 

I was also very pleased to see Aldridge bounced last night. Brought a big smile to my face. Man that guy is a douche. Prob my least favorite player in NBA now. Just listening to his post game interview makes me wanna vomit. He has NO heart or desire to win IMO. Theres no fire there at all. Spurs better make a serious run at Conley otherwise they are gonna slide in standings. 

Lastly, my visit here will be short lived. My mother passed since my last visit and I do not have as much time to chat as I once did. Ive kept a close eye on these boards as well as S2. Seems HCP has been exposed and is the new whipping boy. The problem with S2 and some of the posters is you really can't ever be honest or say the truth, your simply dismissed as a non blazer fan. The Blazers were great this year and deserve praise however they aren't winning a title with the current group. Its very dangerous to say anything negative there about the blazers. My other concern is the mods ego. Insane how they have grown even larger. Some times people are like sheep though so can't blame the posters. I blame the mods for their continued arrogance and shameless promoting for free seats. Kingspeed is still the greatest poster there. Loved his predictions and proving everyone wrong. Its shameful people didn't pay him the money he was owed. He's the heart and soul of that forum. 

Good luck to the Blazers this summer. Hopefully they find the pieces. Really excited for next year and what they do over the summer. 

Take care..... and thank you Portland for such a wonderful season! Mixum approved.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Who in the world wanted you to return?


----------

